# Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

*Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Hallo!


Ich bin am überlegen mir das oben genannte Spiel zu holen. Allerdings habe ich kürzlich hier im Forum gelesen das die älteren Total War Titel  nur auf einen Kern laufen.
Hat sich das geändert?
Weil wenn das nicht auf Multicore optimiert ist, dann kann ich mir das mit meinem 2700X wohl sparen.


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Kommt drauf an wie Du das definierst.

Ja, die ganze Sache läuft auf mehreren Kernen,
nein am Ende hängt der Render-Thread an einem Kern.

Hier ein Screenshot von einem 5960X .. auch 8 Kerne auch 16 Threads, auch 4Ghz, ähnliche IPC ... 20 FPS wenn man Ultra-Einheiten aktiviert und schön nah ans Schlachtfeld zoomt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



HisN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie Du das definierst.


Jetzt wirds wieder kompliziert.



> Ja, die ganze Sache läuft auf mehreren Kernen,
> nein am Ende hängt der Render-Thread an einem Kern.


Also nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes?


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

DANN wenn es drauf ankommt, dann ist ein Thread (der Render-Thread) der Flaschenhals, weil er nur auf einem Kern läuft^^
An meinem Screen (und dem lahmen Haswell-E-Turbo) ist gut zu sehen dass das ganze mit DX12 zwar etwas aufgeweicht ist (3 Kerne takten hoch, anstatt nur einer), aber Du erwartest da sicher etwas anderes


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



HisN schrieb:


> DANN wenn es drauf ankommt, dann ist ein Thread (der Render-Thread) der Flaschenhals, weil er nur auf einem Kern läuft^^
> An meinem Screen (und dem lahmen Haswell-E-Turbo) ist gut zu sehen dass das ganze mit DX12 zwar etwas aufgeweicht ist (3 Kerne takten hoch, anstatt nur einer), aber Du erwartest da sicher etwas anderes


Also ist das Spiel schlecht programmiert.
Und hat keine optimale Mehrkernunterstützung.
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Wir wissen nicht ob das Spiel schlecht programmiert ist. Eventuell ist es ja großartig programmiert. 
Wer von uns kann das wirklich beurteilen?


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



HisN schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht ob das Spiel schlecht programmiert ist. Eventuell ist es ja großartig programmiert.
> Wer von uns kann das wirklich beurteilen?


Vielleicht ist "schlecht" der falsche Ausdruck. Besser wäre dann wohl "nicht zeitgemäß".


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Da stimme ich Dir zu. Wahrscheinlich kostet es zu viel Geld und Zeit die Engine, die inzwischen ja Methusalem-Alter erreicht hat, in dieser Hinsicht zu optimieren.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Total War verteilt schon Last auf bis zu 4 Kerne, erst danach nimmt der Nutzen deutlich ab. (zumindest die Vorgänger)

Irgendein Thread muss immer das Sagen haben, bei der Parallelisierung. Beliebig frei lässt sich die Last nun mal nicht verteilen. Und dann muss die verteilte Arbeit auch wieder eingesammelt und ausgewertet werden.
Gerade bei Total War mit seinen Tausenden Einheiten, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so einfach ist.

Das hat ursächlich nicht nur mit der Grafik zu tun, das Spiel muss ja auch wissen, wo welche Einheit steht und welche Animationsphase gerade dargestellt werden muss.

Aber auf einer modernen 4GHz-CPU wird das Spiel wohl gescheit laufen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Aber auf einer modernen 4GHz-CPU wird das Spiel wohl gescheit laufen.


Ich überlege mir das noch. Aber haben eben bei Steam gesehen das es aktuell 60 Euro kostet.
Das sehe ich nicht ein.

Edit: Ich hatte das zwischenzeitlich auch für 20 Euro gesehen. Da wollte ich das schon mal kaufen.
Mal abwarten bis es wieder im Angebot ist.


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen mir das oben genannte Spiel zu holen. Allerdings habe ich kürzlich hier im Forum gelesen das die älteren Total War Titel  nur auf einen Kern laufen.
> ...



Was meinst du mit Laufen? ich hab auch ne 2700X und ja das Spiel läuft. 

nützt aber nix wenn kein Mensch weiß was du sonst nich in der Kiste hast und auf welchen Einstellungen du spielen willst.

aber eigentlich reicht die für Ultra.


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ist das Spiel schlecht programmiert.



Total war halt.......


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Laufen? ich hab auch ne 2700X und ja das Spiel läuft.
> 
> nützt aber nix wenn kein Mensch weiß was du sonst nich in der Kiste hast und auf welchen Einstellungen du spielen willst.
> 
> aber eigentlich reicht die für Ultra.


Kannst du meine Signatur nicht sehen?

AMD R7 2700X
Asus X470 F-Gaming
16 GB DDR-4 3000Mhz CL15
1 TB Samsung 860 Evo
Sapphire RX 580 8 GB

Sollte reichen.

Edit: Auflösung ist FHD 144Hz. Und "ultra" muß ich nicht spielen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Habe das Spiel eben zum ersten Mal beendet. Große Kampagne mit den Waldelfen und kann mich über die Performance nicht beschweren, obwohl hier nur ein 4770k @ 4 GHz drin ist.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Ich habe mir das Spiel günstig im Sale auf Steam gekauft.
Aber noch nicht installiert... bin gespannt!


----------



## Fexzz (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel günstig im Sale auf Steam gekauft.
> Aber noch nicht installiert... bin gespannt!



Absolut super Spiel. Vorallem, wenn man Teil 1 und 2 hat und dann auf der kombinierten Kampagnenkarte spielen kann. Das ist so großartig


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*

Teil 1 habe ich nicht. Aber noch "Shogun" aus der "Total War" Reihe.


----------



## Fexzz (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Läuft "Total War: Warhammer 2" auf mehreren Kernen?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Teil 1 habe ich nicht. Aber noch "Shogun" aus der "Total War" Reihe.



Wenn dir Total War Warhammer gefällt würde ich defintiv bei Teil 1 irgendwann mal zuschlagen. Es gibt zwar ziemlich viel DLC für die Spiele (umstrittenes Thema, mich selbst störts jetzt nicht so, da ich riesen Warhammer Fan bin und ich finde, die meisten DLCs auch ein akzeptables P/L Verhältnis haben) aber wenn man dann diese kombinierte Karte spielt mit beiden Kontinenten aus beiden Spielen und da wortwörtlich Weltkriege ausbrechen ist es einfach unglaubich spaßig und immersiv.

Und dann stöbert man irgendwann in Mods rum und dann geht's richtig los =D


----------

